# Need help IDing our family heirloom...



## kvan (May 17, 2010)

This was purchased by my grandmother for her second daughter in 1942, I believe it was, from the Montgomery Ward catalog. Made by Schwinn? my grandfather remembers, but I do not believe it is marked as such.

I have a few more pictures if this is not enough. Thank you for helping to solve our mystery!


----------



## kvan (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh.....this is a tough one, isn't it? Does anyone have any ideas (besides contacting Schwinn, which we've done) to attempt an ID on this cycle? I can answer questions about its structure, as it has been through three generations in our family now. Thanks!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2010)

cold be anybody.   pretty cool though.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 6, 2010)

Checked through the toy catalogs I have, but no success this time. It's built like an Irish Mail cart, with pedals instead of a handle you pump.

Dave


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 8, 2010)

Not sure who made it, but it was not Schwinn. They never made anything like that.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2010)

sm2501 said:


> Not sure who made it, but it was not Schwinn. They never made anything like that.




I was thinking the same thing. But I didn't want to embarass myself again 

The thingy looks German to me. For some reason, I think I recall seing something like that in a photo my grandparents took in Germany in the 70s. Of course, I have been wrong before.


----------

